# Sense 4 vs STOCK ICS



## AOKPxFR3AK (Apr 9, 2012)

I like stock ics but I also like sense 4 too but I want to know which you think is better..

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Xparent Pink Tapatalk 2


----------



## sixohtew (Jun 14, 2011)

All up to the user. When I first had my og Inc I was in love with sense. Then when I rooted, and put omfgb on it, I fell in love with aosp. I played with the sense 4 rom, and it was cool, but I found myself still loving aosp more than sense. That sense clock is awesome though, which is why I installed it on cm9. Good looking clock while still being aosp

Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki


----------



## AOKPxFR3AK (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks for the reply i was just wanting to know opinions so thanks for that I agree with you too. That clock is bad @SS!!!

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Xparent Pink Tapatalk 2


----------

